# ponytail hat pattern



## boncamp

I have been searching the net for days looking for a pattern for a knitted ponytail hat for a young girl (with back opening where ponytail hangs out). Found one for crochet, and only one for knitted, but didn't particularly like the pattern.
Does anyone know where I could find these patterns, OR is there a way to convert a pattern that has a pompom on top and make an opening instead? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
I always know there will be someone on this site who has the answers I need.


----------



## trammyjane

i have a pony tail and i just use a normal pattern for pull on tyoe pompom hats and the modren beanie hats 
when i sew up i just leave a bit of the seam open and then neaten it with a chain of crotchet round it so there is room for my tail


----------



## trammyjane

sorry that was type and modern, sorry brain faster than hands on here


----------



## ritchsgirl

heres a simple beanie with a hole in the top, 

PONYTAIL BEANIE
Materials: 1 ball 6 or 8ply Opal. Pair 4mm needles.
To fit average girl's (size A) and woman's (size B) 
Cast on 93 (B111) sts
Work picot as follows:
1st row: Knit. 2nd row: Purl 3rd row: K1, * wool forward, K2tog., repeat from * to last st., K2
Knit st stitch until work measures 18 (20) cm.
Shape crown as follows:
1st row: K1, * K2tog, K3, K2tog repeat from * to end
2nd row: Purl
3rd row: K1, * K2tog, K2, K2tog repeat from * to end
4th row: Purl
5th row: * K1, K2tog, K1, K2tog repeat from * to end 37 (45) sts.
Work 6 rows in st stitch.
Work picot as follows: K1, * wool forward, K2tog., repeat from *to end
Next row Purl. St stitch 2 more rows, cast off.
Sew up seam and wear with a grin.


----------



## trammyjane

super thanx for the pattern will save to favourites till later when i will copy it off


----------



## boncamp

Thanks loads. You guys are the greastest! I feel like I have friends all over the world.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just a thought, seems like you could just stop decreasing on any pattern to have a hole on top, but I think I might like the hole a little lower. I would measure on another hat where I would like opening, knit to there in the round and then do a sizeable buttonhole (cast off so many stitches on one row cast back on on next) in that location on any pattern.


----------



## e.ridenh

Okie........you've got the top hole pony tail option pattern. I've seen a pattern that is for 'pig tails', too = cute. Gotta thought for you:

Grab the hat pattern you like that isn't too lacy, or perhaps of one with a spot in it not to lacy.....working bottom up on a cap, find the spot you want your pony tail hole and mark it. Work to four stitches before the marker: (centered):

* BO 8 stitches ( making a button hole is rather like this), finish pattern or row as called for.
* Return row: Increase in four stitches before the BO, K the BO into place, increase 4 more stitches after this to get you back to even.

Make sense?

Question: How thick or thin is your or his or her hair?

I just did this on a size 10 sp using WW yarn and got a 1 (one) inch diameter hole. Grab your pony tail (or otheres) and measure the circumberence or diameter using system of choice. Add to the number of BO or reduce the number of BO to meet your hair thickness or thinness..........or that of others.

Make sense?

I'm all sleepy here.......brain isn't stuck so I tossed it on my needles and am confident in this answer. The sweet spot is that you can alter the pattern of choice, too and not have to find one that is specifically designed for a pony tail........and do you really want it at the top? If so, here's another trick working bottom up:

Just quit working the final rounds to your sweet spot then BO in pattern.

Make sense?

Working top down on a cap to make a hole there would require splitting the stitches onto dpns, (probably, but doable) working a hole the size of your choice then increasing more if required then settle into the design instructions.......something like that! LOL!

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
quote=boncamp]I have been searching the net for days looking for a pattern for a knitted ponytail hat for a young girl (with back opening where ponytail hangs out). Found one for crochet, and only one for knitted, but didn't particularly like the pattern.
Does anyone know where I could find these patterns, OR is there a way to convert a pattern that has a pompom on top and make an opening instead? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
I always know there will be someone on this site who has the answers I need.[/quote]


----------



## AvonelleRed

http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/boucle_ponytail.htm

http://keetsa.com/blog/arts-and-entertainment/diy/knit-ponytail-hat-diy/

http://www.ponycaps.com/

This one is more like a baseball style cap:
http://www.knittingatknoon.com/sunhatpatt.html


----------



## boncamp

Donna Rae, Thanks a million. I'll save these directions and call on you again if I get stuck when I start the project.

AvonelleRed, thanks to you, too. Any idea how I can get the pattern form the keetsa site? When I click, it will give me a picture or a list of websites, but can't seem to access the pattern. Am I missing something?


----------



## AvonelleRed

boncamp said:


> Donna Rae, Thanks a million. I'll save these directions and call on you again if I get stuck when I start the project.
> 
> AvonelleRed, thanks to you, too. Any idea how I can get the pattern form the keetsa site? When I click, it will give me a picture or a list of websites, but can't seem to access the pattern. Am I missing something?


Yes, sorry about that. It's on Ravelry here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hannah-4


----------



## frogknitter

lol, i logged on cause i thought i had a great answer and everyone else beat me to it!!!. lol. when i make pigtail hats for my little girl, i just pick a pattern i like and the add button holes where i want the pigtails. when they are little their pigtails are so tiny you do not need a big hole.


----------



## e.ridenh

You're welcome, Bon camp.

This is not unlike making a button hole, really but most button holes aren't real large so following a button hole pattern - from the front side or the back side - just needs to be widened.

YOs, too - like three - might do it for you, too - count and decrease accordingly.

Here's one button hole pattern link using slipped stitches and COs to get back to even.
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/learn/bh5.htm

It came from this link that contains four others:

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/learn/bh5.htm

Have a nice day!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


boncamp said:


> Donna Rae, Thanks a million. I'll save these directions and call on you again if I get stuck when I start the project.
> 
> AvonelleRed, thanks to you, too. Any idea how I can get the pattern form the keetsa site? When I click, it will give me a picture or a list of websites, but can't seem to access the pattern. Am I missing something?


----------



## esther

Have you suzie stuff just google and you should be able to find it. Here is a piture of one I did. I hope this will help. Fun and easy to make...


----------



## grandmatimestwo

I found one that my daughter really liked on magknits.com/dec07/patterns/hannah.htm


----------



## esther

I will look that one up to my daughter liked this on but you cna't have to many hats. Thaks, Esther.....


----------



## josiehof

Hi,

You probably have to join the site.

josiehof


----------



## hildy3

Lots of answers...don't know if you got this one for pigtails.

http://www.knitty.com/PATTpiggle

Good luck! Hildy...


----------



## MAinMN

I found this pattern for a ponytail hat here:
http://theknittingsiren.typepad.com/the_knitting_siren/free_patterns/
December 10, 2010 entry.

Have not made it yet , but have yarn to do for this winter.


----------



## cleosmum

I found a crocheted one from crochet me.com/patterns/morphy. Made several like this,all sixes sold fast. Also found a knitted one in a magazine at library so copied it. If you send me email I will scan it and send it to you. Made several of this pattern as well. Both very cute.


----------



## Larraine11

I made a couple for my granddaughter last winter...just converted the pattern I was making. On the first one I just stopped on the decreasing about 2/3 of the way and then knitted about an inch of ribbing. The second one was a little 
fancier so I just did a row of eyelets about 1/2 inch before the end and threaded a crocheted cord through it. You could put tassels or bead on the end of the cord too. I did that as the hat itself was a spiral beaded one. Hope this helps. It's really easy. You can pm me if you have questions.
Sorry don't have pic but will try to remember to take some when I'm out there in Sept. Larraine


----------



## Boondocks

AvonelleRed said:


> http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/boucle_ponytail.htm
> 
> http://keetsa.com/blog/arts-and-entertainment/diy/knit-ponytail-hat-diy/
> 
> http://www.ponycaps.com/
> 
> This one is more like a baseball style cap:
> http://www.knittingatknoon.com/sunhatpatt.html


I can't find the pattern for the one on keetsa above and really like that for my daughter. Can you give me any help in finding it?


----------



## Frandelia

Here is one that I have used.


----------



## AvonelleRed

I just saw this vintage hat for wearing chignon's,and I instantly thought about this topic here. Isn't it fabulous?
http://www.freevintageknitting.com/free-hat-patterns/coats310/chignon-cap


----------



## lkellison

boncamp said:


> I have been searching the net for days looking for a pattern for a knitted ponytail hat for a young girl (with back opening where ponytail hangs out). Found one for crochet, and only one for knitted, but didn't particularly like the pattern.
> Does anyone know where I could find these patterns, OR is there a way to convert a pattern that has a pompom on top and make an opening instead? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> I always know there will be someone on this site who has the answers I need.


Here's a pattern for TWO ponytails or "pigtails". Looks cute:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTpiggle.html


----------



## mernie

Yes, but 'modren' was more fun. (I do that, too)


trammyjane said:


> sorry that was type and modern, sorry brain faster than hands on here


----------



## Carlyta

House of White Birches has a book called "Tops & Toes." It has a knitted pony tail hat with 3 bottonholes in the back. I knitted this hat for my granddaughter, both my daughters and step granddaughter. They loved it. I used Classic Worsted Tapestry yarn for them. Go to DRGbooks.com for the book. House of White Birches is located in Berne, Indiana 46711. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## Erma

Ritchsgirl, please explain the meaning of picot and wool over Thank you


----------



## AvonelleRed

Nice hat Carlyta! What a beautiful young lady you have modeling it!


----------



## pleclerc

You are one smart lady and thanks for sharing your wealth of
knowledge in this Knitting Forum. Nothing like good old-fashioned common sense to get us through a situation. Thanks, Patricia


----------



## ritchsgirl

Erma said:


> Ritchsgirl, please explain the meaning of picot and wool over Thank you


Picot is just an edging that you get when knitting- makes things kind of pointy. Wool forward just means yarn forward before knitting the next stitch.


----------



## boncamp

Thanks, Carlyta, I really like that pattern. Located the book on the web and ordered it today.
Your granddaughter is a doll.


----------



## DebraSundhausen

I got this in my e-mail box today. It is for 2 pigtails though.
Debbie

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTpiggle.html


----------



## josiehof

Hi,

I found a pattern on Knitty for a hat with holes for a double pigtail. 

josiehof


----------



## Frandelia

Here is a picture of the pattern I sent earlier. It is from a book called 100 Hats to Knit and Crochet. I adapted the pattern to use a circular needle.


----------



## Carlyta

Thanks, Avonell Red--Saniya loves to wear her hair in a ponytail. So I made this for her for last XMAS. Her mother saw it and said "I like this!" So I made the hat and matching mittens for her, Saniya and my step granddaughter in the same color. I then made the same set for my youngest daughter. She wore the hat all winter. Have a good week. :lol:


----------



## Carlyta

Hi, Bonnie--You're very welcome. Let me know if you have any problems with the patterns. I used circulars and dpns to make it. Lots of good patterns in this book. Have a good week. :lol:


----------



## AvonelleRed

Boondocks said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/boucle_ponytail.htm
> 
> http://keetsa.com/blog/arts-and-entertainment/diy/knit-ponytail-hat-diy/
> 
> http://www.ponycaps.com/
> 
> This one is more like a baseball style cap:
> http://www.knittingatknoon.com/sunhatpatt.html
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the pattern for the one on keetsa above and really like that for my daughter. Can you give me any help in finding it?
Click to expand...

Someone else asked the same question on the first page of this thread. I gave them the direct link. Here it is again:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hannah-4


----------



## AEHughes

I guess I am just not experienced enough, what is a wool forward?


----------

